# quedar como la seda



## irene.acler

El abuelo de Yihad tuvo que darle un capón para que se calmara porque con la alegría se había descontrolado completamente [...]. A éste, de vez en cuando, le viene de perlas un capón, se queda como la seda .
 
Quedarse como la seda: yo pensaba en "arrivare/andare lisco come l'olio" pero creo que no está bien..porque la expresión italiana tiene a lo mejor otro sentido..el fragmento en realidad quiere decir que el niño recibe una colleja por su comportamiento, y esta colleja "se queda como la seda", se la merece..
Alguien podría ayudarme?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

Per ora mi viene in mente solo:
Se la merita/gli ci vuole proprio.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Quedar como la seda significa: quedarse tranquilo, calmarse, aquietarse.

Saludos.

P/D: No conocía la palabra capón en ese sentido, yo le digo coscorrón.
Siempre se aprende algo...


----------



## irene.acler

Araceli, pero en este contexto no puede ser "calmarse", no?


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Araceli, pero en este contexto no puede ser "calmarse", no?


Yo creo que no, pero vamos a esperar a que Araceli vuelva por aquí y nos lo confirme.


----------



## josefinguimaraes

Hola, quedarse como la seda quiere decir quedarse tranquilo. En Argentina se dice quedarse como una seda. Creo que viene de la suavidad de la seda. Uno se queda suave, tranquilo. Creo que el contexto es el adecuado


----------



## irene.acler

No entiendo...si alguien te da una colleja luego te quedas tranquilo?no me parece...


----------



## josefinguimaraes

Sí, si un niño llora porque tiene un berrinche (uno de esos llantos cuasi histéricos, que comienzan por algo pero continúan sin motivo) quizás - y digo sólo quizás - un coscorrón lo puede calmar.


----------



## josefinguimaraes

Como cuando alguien está fuera de sí, como cuando una persona se está ahogando y grita y se agita, como en esas películas en que una mujer tiene un ataque de nervios y grita y llora y el héroe le da una bofetada suave para calmarla (un héroe un poco rudimentario), para que se quede como la seda.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, ahora entiendo..muchas gracias!!
De todos modos, yo creo, por el contexto, que no es precisamente éste el sentido de la expresion...es importante considerar que se trata de un contexto ironico también...


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Perdón, andaba por otros foros.

De acuerdo con lo que dijeron acerca de calmarse.

_Mamma mia!_ Otra palabra que no conocía: colleja

Saludos.


----------



## claudine2006

Ahora ha quedado claro. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Cecilio

Io direi "quedarse como UNA seda", in Spagna è più normale così, credo. Nel testo iniziale di questo thread si usa questa espressione in modo un po metaforico, ma il significato è chiaro.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Io direi "quedarse como UNA seda", in Spagna è più normale così, credo. Nel testo iniziale di questo thread si usa questa espressione in modo un po' metaforico, ma il significato è chiaro.


Grazie per la precisazione, Cecilio. Forse Irene potrà dirci l'origine del testo....


----------



## araceli

De acuerdo con Cecilio, _anche._


----------



## irene.acler

Dunque si tratta di un testo di letteratura infantil-juvenil (Manolito Gafotas di Elvira Lindo), nel quale il protagonista ha un modo tutto suo di parlare: in particolare usa espressioni idiomatiche standard però le stravolge, le modifica...e questo crea chiari effetti ironici e ludici...quindi per poter tradurre queste espressioni bisogna proprio valutare il contesto e pensarci su mille volte, proprio perchè con una data locuzione magari il bambino vuole dire qualcosa di completamente diverso...
Comunque grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto!


----------

